# DSL Router mit integriertem VPN Server



## vollmi (20 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich überlege mir schon länger bei kleineren Anlagen zum Auftragsbestandteil statt eines ISDN Anschlusses für die Fernwartung einen DSL Anschluss zu verlangen.

Bei grösseren Anlagen konnte ich das oft so deichseln das die HausEDV Techniker für meine Steuerungen ein VPN Tunnel eingerichtet haben so das ich darüber auf alle meine SPS/Rechner etc zugreifen konnte.

Bei kleineren Anlagen habe ich immer ein ISDN Modem an den Leitrechner gebunden und konnte dann einfach per DFÜ Verbindung auf diesen zugreifen, zugriff auf SPSen blieb mir dann aber verwehrt, das will ich jetzt ändern.

Ich habe mir überlegt das man eigentlich einen DSL Router einhängen könnte, davon müsste es doch sicher günstige Modelle geben die einen VPN server integriert haben.

Leider ist es ziemlich schwierig so einen zu finden, bei jedem Router steht mittlerweile das die Voll VPN Unterstützung bietet, damit ist aber doch meistens gemeint das man einen VPN Port zum VPN server der irgendwo installiert ist weiterleiten kann. Das man das kann, davon gehe ich auch bei den billigsten Geräten aus.
Aber welche Geräte haben so einen Server integriert? So das ich mit den Windows XP Bordmitteln von Extern darauf einwählen könnte und dann zugriff auf sämtliche an diesen Router angeschlossenen Stationen habe?

Irgendwelche Tips?

mfG René


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 August 2008)

Hallo,

was wirklich günstig für Dich ist weiß ich nun nicht.

Von Bürokisten vom Discounter würde ich aber Abstand nehmen.

Da bekommst Du kaum Service, dafür aber ein wackeliges Steckernetzteil
und alle paar Monate eine andere undokumentierte Firmware ...

Wir hatten schon interessante Diskussionen zum Thema VPN, z. B. hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20049

Dort habe ich auch die Industrie-Router *mbNET* von MB Connect Line
erwähnt. Die Geräte gibt es auch mit ISDN-Modem, so dass
Du je nach Infrastruktur vor Ort über DSL oder über ISDN
einen sicheren Zugriff über VPN hast.

Bei der Werbung im Forum gibt es dazu auch einen *aktuellen Beitrag*.


----------



## vollmi (20 August 2008)

Da nutzt man einmal die Sufu nicht... 

Das ist eigentlich genau das was ich suche. Aber gehe ich recht in der annahme das ich bei dem MBnet teil noch einen DSL Router brauche, aber das MBnet den VPN server spielt?

mfG René


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 August 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> ... Aber gehe ich recht in der annahme das ich bei dem MBnet teil noch einen DSL Router brauche, aber das MBnet den VPN server spielt?



Hallo, 

ja, ein DSL-Modem wird zusätzlich benötigt. Da es unterschiedliche 
DSL-Normen gibt (siehe *Wikipedia*) sollte man das Modem vom Provider 
haben, damit es zu dessen Technik in der Vermittlungsstelle passt.

Die mbNET-Geräte können VPN-Server oder -Client sein. In den meisten 
Anwendungsfällen sind sie wohl VPN-Server und Dein Fernwartungs-PC 
ist der Client.


----------



## seeba (20 August 2008)

Wie immer empfehle ich mal wieder die LANCOM-Geräte:
http://www.lancom-systems.de/LANCOM-1711-VPN.102+M5fd67196bb2.0.html


----------



## Kieler (20 August 2008)

*DrayTek*

Also ich habe jetzt auf mehreren Anlagen Router von Draytek eingesetzt. Auch die einfachsten der Vigor Reihe haben schon ein VPN, welches zu dem VPN von Windows kompatibel ist an Bord. Der Zugriff auf SPSen klappt Problemlos. Kann ich empfehlen. Natürlich gibt es die auch mit DSL-Modem.

Kieler


----------



## Lars Weiß (20 August 2008)

Hirschmann Eagle, sehr zu empfehlen. 24V versorgt und Hutschienenmontage. Oder eine kleine Sonicwall.


----------



## Lebenslang (21 August 2008)

Lancom, da sind 5 VPN Lizenzen im Kaufpreis mit drin.
Deutsche Firma und gutes Support Forum.
www.lancom-forum.de


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (21 August 2008)

Wir haben hier auch schon eine Lösung - aber noch nicht im Katalog. Auf Basis unserer Einwahlrouter ist ein Gerät mit Ethernet Anschluss anstelle dem Anschluss für eine Telefonleitung lieferbar. Hier kurz die wichtigsten Featurs:

4 Port Switch
Hutschienenmontage
24V Versorgung
Sehr leichte parametrierung über Webinterface
Anschluss für DSL Modem (Ethernet) mit PPPoE
Firewall
OpenVPN Server oder Client incl. Clientsoftware für den PC
DynDNS Unterstützung

Mit dem Gerät können Sie Ihre Anforderung erfüllen. Nähere Informationen und ein Angebot kann ich Ihnen per Email gerne zukommen lassen. Wenden Sie sich bitte einfach an support@deltalogic.de. Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen die Interesse an dem Gerät haben. Funktioniert übrigens auch wunderbar mit dem ACCON-NetLink-PRO oder einer SPS mit Ethernet (CPX43-1 und Profinet Schnittstelle möglich) zusammen.

Das Gerät ist preiswert, aber nicht billig 

Und jetzt hab ich genug Werbung gemacht 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Oberchefe (23 August 2008)

Eine aktuelle Fritz!Box kann OpenVPN, eine Treiberinstallation auf dem XP-Rechner ist allerdings nötig.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 August 2008)

Wenn ein VPN-Router eine Serverfunktionalität erfüllen soll, sofern er es kann, ist dann das IPSec-Protokoll zwingend notwendig? Oder gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 August 2008)

Nachtrag:

Von INSYS gibt es jetzt wohl auch eine Lösung:

*MoroS LAN PRO*

Für den Zugriff auf S7-Steuerungen über MPI/Profibus ist aber 
ein zusätzlicher Addapter notwendig (im Vergleich zu *mbNET*).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 August 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wenn ein VPN-Router eine Serverfunktionalität erfüllen soll, sofern er es kann, ist dann das IPSec-Protokoll zwingend notwendig? Oder gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten?



Hallo,

es gibt auch VPN-Router, die als OpenVPN-Server betrieben 
werden können, wie z. B. das oben genannte MoRoS LAN PRO
(siehe *Handbuch*).

IPSec über OpenVPN macht m. E. keinen Sinn und ich bin mir
auch nicht sicher, ob das geht.


----------

